# Just a thought to help all these little Malts



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if somehow we couldn't donate for a good sized ad for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in the Los Angeles paper ( since it seems Los Angeles County is getting bombarded with these babies, stating the need for foster homes for these poor little malts. Ideally, including a couple photos. 

Though I do know money is needed for care of the ones already pulled from shelters, it seems even if there were loads of money available for care.... that if there's no homes for the ones in the shelters to go to so many won't be able to be saved.

If anyone here has some graphic art talent or any artistic gift they could put something together? Maybe someone in th CA area could check and see what an ad would cost?

Also, as Steve was working on, putting together some flier ads for those in the CA area to place in vet offices, grooming salons, pet stores etc. 

these are just some random thoughts... trying to somehow get the word out for foster homes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Terry,

If you or anyone would want a copy of what I had done, I have them in both Word *.doc format and in PDF format. Just PM me your email address and I would be happy to send to anyone who wants them. I have gotten several calls with respect to the ones I put up (which I intentionally did not put my phone number because I wanted them to go through Mary, but the people in the vet office are trying to help me).


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve I just quickly threw together a sample flyer .. but will PM you for the one you have. I just thought I'd give an idea of what people could do and get them out to the public as quickly as possible. 

[attachment=48955:rescue_flyer.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think maybe the 'we've done nothing wrong' isn't the best wording? since a few 'do' have issues...but It just seems most are fine little dogs.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd hate to offend anyone, but I was thinking that if someone did actually post these flyers/ads in LA County, they should also put some up in Spanish as well. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 23 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732711


> I'd hate to offend anyone, but I was thinking that if someone did actually post these flyers/ads in LA County, they should also put some up in Spanish as well. :blush:[/B]



That's a good thought, but since all foster communications go through Mary Palmer they would need to speak English.

I'll look into the cost of various size adds.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 23 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732723


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 23 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732711





> I'd hate to offend anyone, but I was thinking that if someone did actually post these flyers/ads in LA County, they should also put some up in Spanish as well. :blush:[/B]



That's a good thought, but since all foster communications go through Mary Palmer they would need to speak English.

I'll look into the cost of various size adds.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Wonder if the papers give discounts for non-profit organizations???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Another idea for members to consider... if your community has any 'fairs' etc where organizations can have a booth. Usually the fee for a 'booth/table is minimal. The focus on the booth would be Fostering for NCMR ( or * see below) but of course adoption as well. 
Flyers could be given out ( like ones discussed earlier where NCMR contact info is provided) Posters with photos representing the needy Malts could put up as 'attention getters'. Any of this should be approved by Mary Palmer before hand including the posters/flyers. 

I'm sure others have even better concepts...I'm just sort of thinking out loud here .

As I know fosters are needed across the country, SCMR , MMR, could be 'substituted' depending on the local of where you live. I sort have focused on CA/AZ and therefore NCMR because they seem to be drowing with needy Malts. 
It seem an impossible task to keep up with the demand with Deb being the only NCMR foster in CA and Steve and Peg the only in AZ.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys are just awesome. I LOVE the flyer that you have made up... :smcry: :smcry: 

Do you think, it would help, to ask vet offices, if you could post these flyers. If there are owners taking in their little precious ones, they may see these darling babies needing a home, a may be able to add an addition?

Where else would be a great place to start, finding loving pet owners...then at a Vet's office. Sorry, just thinking as hard as I can...( and it hurts .

Thank you all sooooooooo much :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 23 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732827


> You guys are just awesome. I LOVE the flyer that you have made up... :smcry: :smcry:
> 
> Do you think, it would help, to ask vet offices, if you could post these flyers. If there are owners taking in their little precious ones, they may see these darling babies needing a home, a may be able to add an addition?
> 
> ...


Flyers at vets, groomers, etc. !!! 

Steve is going to send me the flyer he made up tonight when he gets home. I'm sure it is better than the one I did!! LOL Just kind of put that one together to give people concept of how they can help. 
I've got a flyer I made up some time ago promoting Maltese rescue adoption ( BUT not the foster home need) with web link to Metropolitian maltese Rescue, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, and Northcentral. I put it up at my business and at vets. 

However I thhink I'm going to print two new ones.. one focusing on adoption, one focusing on fostering. I'm going to take them to as many nearby vets, groomers, petstores, community bulletin boards etc. as I can.

Our town has a community day but not till the fall. I know a lot of beople who work their booths for the orgs they belong to. Going to see what the cost for the 'space' is. Since I'm not a foster or connected to any rescue at this time I may not be able to do it. ( I have a feeling that not just anyone can have a booth.) I was thinking I could bring Naddie and Quincy as they are great little 'role-models' and attention getters.
A way 'around' that might be to have a small "float" in the parade....hmmmm THAT just came to me!!! Have to give that some thought!!! LOL


----------

